# pasture and fence upgrades



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I have been working on improveing my pastures. I used a ag drill to insert tekapo orchardgrass and timothy grass. I have been adding more high tensile lines. I put my goats up in their pasture at night for protection and they get to come out during the day and grass in the larger pastures.










as soon as they see me, they come running










their secure pasture with 7 strand high tensile. I have the wire about 8 inches apart and it is extremely hot.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

Their playground inside their pasture.









access to larger pastures during the day, but they prefere to have access to the woods, they really like picking the trees and brush.









ongoing fence project for more secure pasture









stream running through the farm


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks great! I like the playground. I need to go get more wooden spools. I just have one and it's getting a bit rickety. They are quite crafty though. They figure out how to push it around bit by bit and place it under a tree so they can jump on it and fest. Well it mostly ends up with a game of king of the spool! :lol:


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueRoan you got a bit of goat heaven there !! I love the playground !! Your fence is serious no nonsense too. Good on ya !!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I love the running photo! They are so cute!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

You may want to put chicken wire around your trees. A nip at the bark here and there will eventually kill them. Bark must have minerals or something they need cause my guys will chew on it with freshly fallen apples on the ground.

They don't go for the Box Elder but will strip Chinese Elm.

I would love to romp in that pasture! ;-)


----------

